# Male pigeon (pouter) in So.Fla needs a home



## anlyros (May 10, 2011)

Fidel is a very tame white w/buff breast male pouter who needs a home. Will drive him as far as Central Florida for the right situation for this regal pigeon.
Banded but was unable to locate owner. Enjoys people interaction and healthy. Please email me if you have any questions. Live too close to a wildlife area to release him and have doubts about his food finding ability.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

can you ship him?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Bumping,
Anybody want this Pouter? If not I am going to grab it if the poster is willing to meet me a little north. I will be heading up to Liberty, SC then Galloway, NJ. Also Attleboro, Ma area, and New Limerick, Maine.
So if you live in any of those areas let me know.
I will then be heading back to AZ stopping first in the San tan valley before going to Phoenix. If you live anyway along the way and want this bird let me know.
I will not be able to wait for you and depending upon where we meet it may be the middle of the night.


----------



## SamyCakes (Oct 23, 2011)

Is he still available? I live in Florida


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

can you post pic's of the bird please.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This is an old thread.. We gave the bird to a friend. She was really tame and nice but a bully to some of my other birds.


----------

